# Opening Day Sucess



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Just thought I would share some pictures of my son's opening day buck on PUBLIC LAND.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice deer :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice buck, great mass, good fronts, lots of character. Well done!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the mass, love the stickers. This next week can't come soon enough.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Schweeeeeeet!

Congrats to your son. Nice buck!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a beauty. Congrats! 8)


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great buck. Thanks for sharin.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Great buck. I can't believe the mass on that thing.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy... thats a heavy bugger. Very nice... the little cheaters off the backs are pretty cool!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great buck! Was this buck taken in a LE unit? If not, what a buck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son. very nice buck there. awesome mass on him and some cool looking extra points.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I too congratulate you and your son on a good deer. This are the posts that I get on here to see. A story with the pictures is never a bad thing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you say *MASS!*

Well done!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, a thick one. Congrats


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang! Nice deer.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow what a Toad! Congrats to the lucky hunter.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Very impressive. Did his mother copulate with an elk?? _(O)_


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice buck, I like the heaviness.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Great deer, love that it was on public land. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great deer, thanks for the pics..


----------

